# Petits défauts du LMP bluetooth keypad



## herszk (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai fait récemment l'acquisition du pavé numérique bluetooth de LMP, j'en suis très satisfait, cependant deux petits défauts me gênent un peu:
-lors du démarrage du système, le pavé ne devient actif qu'en tapant sur une de ses touches, ce qui surprend au départ
-il n'y a pas moyen de connaitre l'état de la batterie et il n'y a pas d'alerte lorsque celle-ci est faible, n'existerait-il pas une prefpane ou l'équivalent pour y remédier ?


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2010)

Tu voudrais que l'état de la batterie soit indiqué où?


----------



## David_b (16 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu voudrais que l'état de la batterie soit indiqué où?


Ben... peut-être comme le clavier BT ou la souris Apple: dans les préfs système correspondantes. Ca serait déjà pas mal.


----------



## herszk (16 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ben... peut-être comme le clavier BT ou la souris Apple: dans les préfs système correspondantes. Ca serait déjà pas mal.



Ben ... oui, ça me semble le minimum.


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2010)

Ici (www.lmp-adapter.com/pdf/8337_LMP_Keypad_Manual_EDF.pdf_, ce doit être le mode d'emploi que tu as dû avoir, non?_), page 13, tu liras:


> *  Can the battery power status be read in the AppleTM System Preferences like with the AppleTM wireless keyboard? *
> No, there is no reading for the current battery power status. Once the battery power is low, the LMP Keypad will display an erratic behavior like loosing the connection all the time, having difficulty to do the pairing, etc.


----------



## herszk (16 Décembre 2010)

Effectivement, je n'avais pas tout lu mais ça ne dédouane pas LMP pour autant, la moindre des choses eut été d'accompagner le matériel d'un petit additif logiciel du style prefpanel pour se mettre au niveau des autres périphériques bluetooth (clavier, souris, trackpad).


----------



## David_b (16 Décembre 2010)

En même temps :

_Primo_, c'est pas la fin du monde. Comme tout périph Bluetooth, dès que ça merdouille, c'est le signal qu'il faut changer les piles. Tu ne vas quand même pas vérifier chaque jour l'état des piles ?
_Deuxio_, c'est pas en râlant ici que tu les convaincras de changer quoi que ce soit


----------



## herszk (16 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> En même temps :
> 
> _Primo_, c'est pas la fin du monde. Comme tout périph Bluetooth, dès que ça merdouille, c'est le signal qu'il faut changer les piles. Tu ne vas quand même pas vérifier chaque jour l'état des piles ?
> _Deuxio_, c'est pas en râlant ici que tu les convaincras de changer quoi que ce soit


Certes, j'ai bien précisé que ce sont des petits défauts qui ne retirent rien à la qualité du produit mais, sans aller vérifier chaque jour l'état des batteries, on serait heureux d'être alerté avant qu'elles ne soient à plat. Je m'étais habitué à ce que tous les périphériques bluetooth réagissent de cette façon sous os x et je m'attendais à ce que cela continue.


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2010)

Ben ma souris BT (une logitech MX900 que j'ai séparé de sa base) ne m'indique pas sous OS X quand elle est vide...
Ce n'est pas le cas de TOUS les périphériques BT que d'indiquer leur niveau de batterie, mais le cas de périphériques d'Apple (et ce n'est pas le cas de ton pavé numérique ici)


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2010)

Cela dit, ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué : j'ai une sonnette de porte sans fil, et il y a une diode qui s'allume UNIQUEMENT quand ses piles commencent à faiblir. On se demande pourquoi ils ne le font pas sur cette merveille de technologie qu'est le keypad.


----------



## edd72 (16 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué : j'ai une sonnette de porte sans fil, et il y a une diode qui s'allume UNIQUEMENT quand ses piles commencent à faiblir. On se demande pourquoi ils ne le font pas sur cette merveille de technologie qu'est le keypad.



Il ne veut pas une loupiotte sur le keypad mais un avertissement sur son écran.


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2010)

S'il y a moyen d'allumer une diode, il doit y avoir moyen de balancer un message.

Et puis regarder une loupiote qui clignote sur un pad ne doit pas demander beaucoup plus d'efforts que de lire un message à l'écran . Par contre, s'il veut EN PLUS, que ça lui fasse le café, ça risque d'être plus compliqué


----------



## herszk (17 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> S'il y a moyen d'allumer une diode, il doit y avoir moyen de balancer un message.
> 
> Et puis regarder une loupiote qui clignote sur un pad ne doit pas demander beaucoup plus d'efforts que de lire un message à l'écran . Par contre, s'il veut EN PLUS, que ça lui fasse le café, ça risque d'être plus compliqué


Je sais bien que Noel arrive mais je ne désire pas de clignotant bouffeur de courant, simplement le même système que pour tous les périphériques bluetooth apple, LMP n'a simplement pas voulu se casser la tête.


----------



## pierreph (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Hors discussion mais est-il possible de changer la touche . du pavé numérique pour que celle-ci affiche bien un point . et pas une virgule ,

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2013)

Il n'y a pas de touche "." sur les pavés numériques des claviers français de Mac, juste une touche "," !


----------

